# 201t



## 1I'dJak (Sep 22, 2011)

I missed out on the whole changeover from the 200 to the 201...Went buy one yesterday and was in for a shock. Has anyone worked with on of these? I was told they lack the chain speed and the torque of the 200t. They look less durable as well. For the climbing I due I need the power and the durability of a 200t. I can't afford to buy a fragile gutless saw...Anyone know where some might still be in stock? Or is the 201 not as bad as it looks?


----------



## deevo (Sep 22, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> I missed out on the whole changeover from the 200 to the 201...Went buy one yesterday and was in for a shock. Has anyone worked with on of these? I was told they lack the chain speed and the torque of the 200t. They look less durable as well. For the climbing I due I need the power and the durability of a 200t. I can't afford to buy a fragile gutless saw...Anyone know where some might still be in stock? Or is the 201 not as bad as it looks?


 
Blakes just bought one, he has only used it a few times. Maybe he can answer when he runs a few more tanks thru it. Was it the same price or more?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm still on the fence about it. Mine is no where near broke in but it seems torquey in the cut though it doesn't rev up as fast. They do feel a little chinsy but if I can remember the last time I held a brand new 200 it felt the same as well. Probably a mental thing with a shiny new saw. Gotta get it marred up a bit and worn in to tell whether it'll take the abuse. It doesn't mind endless big wood like the 200s did either. Would always have to rev up my 200 a few times after a big cut to clear it out so it would start easier. Not so with this saw. The balance is still spot on like the 200 and it's a bit sleeker ( not as boxy ) which will aid in moving around the tree. I'll do a side by side vid comparison sometime this weekend and find out the real deal for sure. Only had it a few days. Time will tell if it's as good or not.


----------



## squad143 (Sep 22, 2011)

Had to replace a 200 last week and was looking forward to trying a 201, but they are not up in Canada yet (or so my dealer told me) so I ended up getting another 200t.

I was happy with the 200 anyway. Figured I'll end up owning a 201 eventually. :msp_tongue:


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 22, 2011)

They're still selling them out in TO ? I can't seem to find any here on the island (200t's that is), 201 is taking over. I'd even consider ordering one from Ontario if I knew I could get one....Do you know anywhere back that way that's still selling 200t's? My sister lives in London I'm considering sending her on a mission to pick me up one and sending one my way. If you could point me in the right direction that'd be much appreciated Squad 143!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 23, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> They're still selling them out in TO ? I can't seem to find any here on the island (200t's that is), 201 is taking over. I'd even consider ordering one from Ontario if I knew I could get one....Do you know anywhere back that way that's still selling 200t's? My sister lives in London I'm considering sending her on a mission to pick me up one and sending one my way. If you could point me in the right direction that'd be much appreciated Squad 143!!


 
Pretty sure they were released in Europe before N. America so you'd have better luck here if you need one. From what my dealer told me he can't get anymore from the factory so if you're dead set on finding one hit every saw shop you can to see if anyone had a stockpile of them that haven't yet sold. There's probably a few kicking around in my town but the 201T is just fine so someone else can chase them down.


----------



## deevo (Sep 23, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> They're still selling them out in TO ? I can't seem to find any here on the island (200t's that is), 201 is taking over. I'd even consider ordering one from Ontario if I knew I could get one....Do you know anywhere back that way that's still selling 200t's? My sister lives in London I'm considering sending her on a mission to pick me up one and sending one my way. If you could point me in the right direction that'd be much appreciated Squad 143!!


 
That's where the Stihl warehouse is in London. I will check for you today to see about getting you one. My e-mail is at the bottom of my signature if you want to send me one.


----------



## deevo (Sep 23, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> They're still selling them out in TO ? I can't seem to find any here on the island (200t's that is), 201 is taking over. I'd even consider ordering one from Ontario if I knew I could get one....Do you know anywhere back that way that's still selling 200t's? My sister lives in London I'm considering sending her on a mission to pick me up one and sending one my way. If you could point me in the right direction that'd be much appreciated Squad 143!!


 
My local dealer checked, he has none, and the warehouse in London has none either. It's whatever dealer has em left on their shelves now! I can get the new 201 for $599.00 though w/14" or 16" bar.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

I am going to wait a good while to see how this new saw does.I have 7 of the 200 Ts and I understand the parts wont swap so it may be a waste of money.It sure is nice to have everything swap parts for backup.If this new saw is a dynamo I may sell the oldies and get 3 or 4 new ones.I still think it will take 6 months to a year to see how they hold up.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;P2cC4rFXr_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2cC4rFXr_4[/video]


----------



## squad143 (Sep 24, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> They're still selling them out in TO ? I can't seem to find any here on the island (200t's that is), 201 is taking over. I'd even consider ordering one from Ontario if I knew I could get one....Do you know anywhere back that way that's still selling 200t's? My sister lives in London I'm considering sending her on a mission to pick me up one and sending one my way. If you could point me in the right direction that'd be much appreciated Squad 143!!


 
PM sent.

Let me know how you made out.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks squad, will do.


----------



## TrillPhil (Sep 26, 2011)

I work at a stihl dealer, we have 1 left...


----------



## squad143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just talked to my dealer (Onieda Equipment 416-630-4260).

They have 2 or 3 of the 200t's left.

Tell them "The Tree Guy" sent you.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks squad...I phoned them yesterday and they're looking into the least expensive way to ship it out here... cheaper to...639.00 he quoted me at...here' they're over 700.00...I appreciated the help...not yet prepared to run one of those new ones....stay with the tried and true 200t!
cheers


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 27, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> [video=youtube;P2cC4rFXr_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2cC4rFXr_4[/video]


 
Seems to cut the same and its lighter so whats the fuss


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 27, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Seems to cut the same and its lighter so whats the fuss


 
I am thinking this saw could be to keep up with the EPA regulations.Is this a Strato engine ?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2011)

the saw sounds like the ms190 i only climb with it 3 hrs today so time well tell them the same price as the ms200t $670..00


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good to me. lighter, more streamlined, probably other benefits too. We have a trial of this saw next week so will see how it goes. Either way you will have to switch to it eventually when the old 200s run out...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 28, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> same price as the ms200t $670..00


 
You can get a new 201t from Decon Equipment in bristol, pa (north philly) for $549 with a 14" bar. The salesman will even drop it off to you when he is out your way.


----------



## bushwacker101 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered mine yesterday (201T), time to replace the old tired 338xp. I should have it by friday.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone here have a broken in one they ran against a MS200t?


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are the specs for both old and new models.Both from official stihl sites.


> STIHL - THE NEW STIHL MS 201 T
> 200 A To Z Rentals - Bradenton, FL 34207 Bradenton - Florida
> MS 200 T Chain Saw Specifications
> DISPLACEMENT 35.2 cc (2.15 cu. in.)
> ...







> 201
> 
> Displacement (cm3) 35.2
> Power output (kW / hp) 1.8/2.4
> ...




Not lighter acording to what stihl says,just a smidge heavier but a smidge more power and a bit less capacity on the tanks.
Should be a good saw but I have 2 200Ts and just had to buy a new MS460 so it will be quite awhile before I can test one myself.


edit: oops,I placed the link for the new 201 in the first text box,sorry.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 29, 2011)

Eventually I will have to switch...but as a forestry climber my saw takes a lot of abuse.... a lot of knocking around and constant cutting all day. Yesterday I was in the trees all day...topped and pruned about 30 trees.....about six hours before hitting the ground...I know the 200t can take this abuse...and in my limited capacity I can tinker on it and have spare parts...the 201 is a new saw...I'm always sceptical about buying a new prototype saw...many people are....the 200 is kinda like the 372 husky...guys love that saw despite the fact the newer models such as the 575 and 576 have come it....plus the boxy looking 200 is so retro....


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 29, 2011)

bushwacker101 said:


> Just ordered mine yesterday (201T), time to replace the old tired 338xp. I should have it by friday.:msp_biggrin:


 
You'll love it considering karate chopping through a tree is better than cutting it with a 338XPT.:msp_w00t:


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 29, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> Eventually I will have to switch...but as a forestry climber my saw takes a lot of abuse.... a lot of knocking around and constant cutting all day. Yesterday I was in the trees all day...topped and pruned about 30 trees.....about six hours before hitting the ground...I know the 200t can take this abuse...and in my limited capacity I can tinker on it and have spare parts...the 201 is a new saw...I'm always sceptical about buying a new prototype saw...many people are....the 200 is kinda like the 372 husky...guys love that saw despite the fact the newer models such as the 575 and 576 have come it....plus the boxy looking 200 is so retro....


 
The "prototype" is not what the 201T is. The 201T is a factory production saw.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Sep 29, 2011)

Whatever...I meant to say its's a new saw untested by me or any climbers that i know....


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 29, 2011)

1I'dJak said:


> Whatever...I meant to say its's a new saw untested by me or any climbers that i know....


 
I was just busting balls


----------



## bushwacker101 (Sep 29, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> You'll love it considering karate chopping through a tree is better than cutting it with a 338XPT.:msp_w00t:


 
HAHA...Ya I've heard nothing but good things about the 200t so im gonna give the new 201t a try, but I must admit I bought the husky new in 06 and its still slinging chips so it's done good fer me. I'll let you know what its like in a few day's!!!!!


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Oct 3, 2011)

*hmmm....I dunno...*

Not particularly fond of some of the 192 styling cues it's taken.  Right off hand: The retainer screw for the air filter cover should be flush like the old 200T, and I don't care at all for the choke/run/kill switch. Whole thing just smacks of 192 to me....and I'm not particularly impressed with the durability of that machine. Why oh why must we continue messing about with things that don't need messed with? ~sigh~ At least we'll save a world-wide total of 40 cow farts worth of emissions with the new design.


----------



## lxt (Oct 3, 2011)

Dont care for the 201...... I test ran one Saturday & as for the low end torque......its not the same as the 200, I agree about the 192 styling cues too..........Hate em!! the handle sucks, that stupid spring which joins it to the body just sucks, air cleaner cover...sucks, on/off & choke...up in the air on it as the 200 & 020 you could choke em off when cutting in a tight crotch!

Over all...........it will be better than what the other line ups offer But......it is definately cheaper built!!! I guess Ill just keep rebuilding my favorite saw untill there is no more left in er!!!!



LXT...............


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought one of the last two 200Ts at my local saw shop bout a week ago. If I had the extra coin I woulda bought em both. I really dont even need the one I bought but figured I should grab will the getins good. There will be plenty of time to get 201s......


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 3, 2011)

Good vid Lonewolf. I mean that too. It was interesting to watch . It looks like the 201 is a tad slower. Did both saws have the same chain? Any chance that 201 had that that new chiesel chain on it??

Is the 201 hard to get started when cold . How about after it gets warmed up and then sits for awhile? These things are just as important to me as are the balance and weight along with speed and torque.

Just a question, were the rakers on the 200 filed down just a smidge? It looks like it was really pulling and throwing chips and like I said it looked overall just faster than the 201. But then the 200 is probaly more broke in. 

I don't know the reviews are still mixed on this saw which is why I got 2 200's while the getting was good. My dealer told me people are calling from all over looking for a 200 T


----------



## lxt (Oct 4, 2011)

The thing I noticed about the 201 was the cheap feel of it.......! you hold a 192 & 201 & the feel is the same, you hold a 200 & its just more solid & feels durable!!! just my opinion!! stihl, will reconsider this move I have a feeling!



LXT...............


----------

